# What Are Your Favorite Comedy Sitcoms, Past or Present?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

My favs from the past are:

Seinfeld
Married With Children
All In The Family
King of Queens
Rules of Engagement
Get A Life
Curb Your Enthusiasm (cable show)


Present:

Modern Family


...these are off the top of my head, will add more if I remember them.  What are some of yours?


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 13, 2015)

Mary Tyler Moore Show
All in the Family
Everybody Loves Raymond
Sex and the City 
Cheers
Frasier
The Office
The Odd Couple
Bob Newhart Show
Seinfeld
The Big Bang Theory (so far, but it's beginning to get repetitive)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

Nancy, I also like Cheers, Bob Newhart and Frasier...forgot about those!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 13, 2015)

I had to Google a list of sitcoms  to answer.   I forgot about so many.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 13, 2015)

Seinfeld, Northern Exposure, Picket Fences, King of Queens, All in the family, cheers and MASH.  I have never considered it a sitcom but I watched Johnny Carson from when he first started up with Carsons Celler and of course the full run of the Tonight show.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't watch sitcoms now, but when I had TV I liked Seinfeld (20 years ago now). Frasier was OK too.

Lately I've watched TV shows on Netflix: Veronica Mars, Gossip Girl, Mindy Project.... pretty crazy but very amusing and somewhat addictive.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 13, 2015)

Bob Newhart
Mary Tyler Moore
Rhoda
Good Times
Jeffersons
Benson
Taxi
Barney Miller
Police Squad!
Seinfeld
Frasier

More recent:
Better off Ted (no longer on)
Goldbergs
The Middle
Blackish

...but the older ones were better


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, I liked Northern Exposure and Taxi too.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2015)

I loved, All In the Family,
            Monty Python
             Fawlty Towers
            Northern Exposure  
            Taxi


----------



## chic (Aug 14, 2015)

All in the Family

Frasier

Monty Python

Fawlty Towers

The Dick Van Dyke Show

Leave it to Beaver

The Odd Couple


I liked Two and a Half Men when Charlie Sheen was on it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 14, 2015)

chic said:


> I liked Two and a Half Men when Charlie Sheen was on it.



Yes, it just isn't the same with that new guy in it.

The Honeymooners
The Odd Couple
Car 54 Where Are You
Python
Fawlty Towers
Make Room for Daddy
Taxi


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 14, 2015)

the Big Bang


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 14, 2015)

I should have said the Honeymooners.....a friend and I have done several short play/skits about them over the past 25 years at our church.....yea I was Ed......they loved us and it was fun, we co wrote most of them.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 14, 2015)

I used to watch and enjoy many of the shows others have mentioned, particularly All in the Family, The Bob Newhart Show, Frasier, King of Queens, Cheers, etc.

Today I enjoy The Middle, The Goldbergs, Modern Family, Married, Veep.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2015)

The Golden Girls has always been my all time favourite..I can watch re-run after re-run of that, and know the script backwards...but I still love it..


I used to enjoy Everybody loves Raymond...but in the end, debra's whining and screaming was stressing me out, I could feel myself tensing up when she started or fast forwarding..so I stopped watching it.. 


WE have tons of British comedies in the UK.. my favourites in no particular order..

Loved to the Manor Born..
Black adder
The Good life 
Keeping up appearances
Vicar of Dibley
One foot in the grave 
Father Ted
Last of the summer wine
The likely lads
As time goes by (my most favourite ) 
Butterflies
Just Good friends




Only fools and horses


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2015)

Now I'm showing my age:
Colgate Comedy Hour
Bob Hope Show
Your Show of Shows
The Honeymooners
Phil Silvers Show

To name just a few.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2015)

M*a*s*h*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2015)

I couldn't ever get into Mash...most people loved it , but I just didn't find it funny..


----------



## Pappy (Aug 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I couldn't ever get into Mash...most people loved it , but I just didn't find it funny..



Same here, Holly. But, after it was long over with, I started watching reruns and watched everyone of them. I really got into it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2015)

Frasier
Seinfeld
Roseanne
Will & Grace
Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't have a "favorite" but these are the ones I still enjoy watching the most and will laugh until I cry:

All In The Family 
Cheers 
Gomer Pyle 
I Love Lucy 
Mama’s Family
  Maude 
Sanford & Son 
The Andy Griffith Show 
The Dick Van Dyke Show 
 The Golden Girls 
  The Jeffersons


----------



## Falcon (Aug 15, 2015)

Loved M*A*S*H.  Also Seinfeld and the Johnny Carson show.

Most others were kind of juvenile.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh yes I forgot about Cheers....still watch the reruns  occasionally...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 16, 2015)

Enjoyed most if not all the ones mentioned..I have always wondered what ever happened to the lesser side kicks that helped make these shows popular..


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2015)

My past favorites were probably:  Seinfeld, Frasier and Will & Grace. 

Present favorite is Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 17, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> My past favorites were probably:  Seinfeld, Frasier and Will & Grace.
> 
> Present favorite is Big Bang Theory.



I see that the actress that played Frasier's wife is on Madam Secretary.


----------



## Athos (Aug 24, 2015)

No one mentioned-----------

Sanford and Son  and Are You Being Served?


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 24, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I see that the actress that played Frasier's wife is on Madam Secretary.



She's on Blue Bloods, occasionally.  

I forgot _Friends_ (the one with Jennifer Aniston, _et al._).


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2015)

Frasier's wife Lilith (Bebe Neuwirth) was a hoot!  Good actress.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 24, 2015)

*All In The Family* was #1 in my book.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 24, 2015)

"All in the Family" was significant. At first my mother wouldn't allow me to watch it. I dunno why, I had uncles who were way more outspoken than Archie. But after a year or two I was allowed to watch it with her. I remember "I Love Lucy", "The Carol Burnett Show", "Maude", oh and "Monty Pythons Flying Circus" was my all time favorite.


----------



## oldman (Aug 24, 2015)

Taxi
Seinfeld
ALF
Sanford & Son


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh I forgot Benny Hill and Paul Hogan. Benny Hill was the last of a breed. Delightfully politically incorrect...all slapstick and leering at his lovely costars. One sketch I remember was a buxom blonde on a bicycle chasing him. They speeded up the tape until she was going so fast she became a skeleton chasing him on a bicycle. So silly, but for a preteen it was a lot of fun.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 12, 2015)

Well my all time favourite id Dick Emery.
Particularly in his portrayal of Mandy!


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 12, 2015)

In Living Color was a good one. I was sorry when it was cancelled.


----------

